# Repair advice



## james1010 (May 31, 2013)

Hi - I have a Silvia and the steam wand is no longer delivering steam/water. Time for a repair I think, although I'm not sure where to start if I'm honest! I still get a nice espresso so my guess work leads me to an issue with the valve as it had leaked/dripped a little before finally giving up.

Are there repairers out there?! My search on google finds loads of commercial machine servicing companies, but I can't find a dometice repairer. I'm in the Swindon area and would love to hear advice.

J


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

James, there is possibly one forum member, who is local to you who can help out. But rather than name him I am sure he will message you when he returns to the UK in a few days time.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Where in Swindon are you james


----------



## james1010 (May 31, 2013)

in wonderful Old Town


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah the nicer part of town I am back from Italy on Tuesday so can help after then I will be in old town at the new coffe bar juice bar in the week doing some training for them once they are dialled in per se you should give them a go


----------



## james1010 (May 31, 2013)

awesome. look forward to hearing from you once you're back. know the juice bar you mean. J


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It is a fabulous place really nice staff and fantastic for smoothies and juice, with a little help on the coffee side of things, I doubt you will find a better independent in or around Swindon.


----------



## james1010 (May 31, 2013)

need five posts...


----------



## james1010 (May 31, 2013)

...to send a private message


----------

